# Schnell cdr dateinen öffnen



## Spontan (29. Oktober 2002)

Kennt jemand ein programm in dem man schnell cdr dateinen öffnen kann(so acdsee ähnlich) da ich viele cdr-dateinen hab die über 25mb sind dauert das mit corel draw einfach zu lange...
danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. November 2002)

Eine Alternative wäre:

IrfanView ( Freeware )


----------

